
Design kit allows you to build your own wrist-worn heart monitor - andyers
https://eengenious.com/the-best-fitness-monitor-try-rolling-your-own/
======
TechWatcher
Monitoring skin by shining light through it (or reflecting light off it) can
tell you a lot about physiological functioning (see:
[https://goo.gl/eFnEx9](https://goo.gl/eFnEx9))

~~~
girishmhatre500
I wonder if this optical technique can also measure blood pressure (without an
inflatable cuff)? In theory, the pressure of the blood flowing subcutaneously
should be detectable by light transmission or reflection

